# Photo/travel blog approaches.



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm lucky to be able to work and travel and the travels have been useful on the marketing side but like my travel photo collection it's a jumble of threads here and there on various websites and some specific topic emails I send out to friends and clients.

*Looking for a KISS way to set up a MacDoc travel blog.* I have hosting resource - just looking for a simple solution I can update easily. TIA

Here's some examples

Motorcycle travel and touring blog
Sydney, Australia Travel Website: MoJo's Super Happy Fun Time Australia/SE Asia Edition by Mojones on November 03, 2011 — Everlater

I see this is available

Create a free travel blog - TravelPod?

and this

Free Travel Blog - Journal Websites with Maps and Diaries ? Everlater

Thoughts?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

If you want really simple, there's Tumblr. 

But if you want something that's both simple and customizable I would suggest using the Wordpress platform. That's the platform that the Motorcycle Travel Blog example site is using. It's probably the largest blogging platform on the web, which means that there is an endless number of themes (both free and paid) and a wealth of support resources. The iOS app is great for making quick posts on the go and the web dashboard is quite robust.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

crawford said:


> if you want really simple, there's tumblr.
> 
> But if you want something that's both simple and customizable i would suggest using the wordpress platform. That's the platform that the motorcycle travel blog example site is using. It's probably the largest blogging platform on the web, which means that there is an endless number of themes (both free and paid) and a wealth of support resources. The ios app is great for making quick posts on the go and the web dashboard is quite robust.


+1


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I used the google set up and posted from my iPad and iPhone while traveling in Greece. IOS app is BlogPress.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah looking around some more WordPress does indeed seem a great choice.
Thanks.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Photocrati is a good choice. I've been fiddling with it now for a while.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never even thought of using wordpress. Hmmm great idea.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I really enjoy revisiting the many travel photos and GraphicConverter has a very configurable random slideshow with fade.
I point the program to the Travel folder and just let it run either in the corner of the screen or ideally when I'm working on the 27" Cinema which brings out details on photos I miss even on the retina.

Then I let the screen saver run and it has the Ken Burns effect which again brings a different perspective to photos.

Be neat if you could have a live link rotating the photos to the blog in a random way.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

You can. One of the great things about Wordpress is the multitude of plugins available. There are certainly plugins to do what you are suggesting, either as a full slideshow, or to simply rotate your blog's header page with either recent or random photos.


----------

